
India’s richest man has moved into world’s biggest private residence  - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20101014/bs_yblog_upshot/indias-richest-man-has-moved-into-worlds-biggest-private-residence
======
pavs
While impressive in numbers and facilities, the building looks ugly from
outside. IMO YMMV.

~~~
hacer
ugly?! the building is beautiful!

~~~
jarek
Well, he did say IMO YMMV. I happen to agree that it looks pretty nice, at
least on its own (although it might be trying a bit too hard to look modern),
but it's definitely pretty polarizing architecture, so opinions going either
way are not surprising.

~~~
ars
When I saw it I thought that was the slum he was demolishing to make his
house.

It looks like a building that is so dilapidated the walls are crumbling and
fell off.

Maybe it's better in person?

It also looks like a Jenga game in progress.

------
guynamedloren
The funny part is I'm sure a chunk of the 600-person staff exists to care for
the rest of the staff (food, cleaning, health, etc). So he has staff for his
staff!

------
ars
Interesting way of giving charity.

Instead of just giving money to 600 people, he gave them jobs. And don't
forget his suppliers too who also have jobs.

~~~
BCM43
The problem with this is that it does not add any realy value to the economy.
During the great depression in the US, thousands and thousand wandered the
streets selling apples, however this did nothing at all to help the economy.
Wouldn't it be better if he paid his workers more, allowing them to spend more
money more efficiently and create more useful jobs that way?

~~~
ars
No. I wouldn't be better. Of course this adds value to the economy.

And if he overpays his workers he causes local inflation which can have very
bad effects on other workers, since these privileged ones can spend more,
which raises prices for everyone.

------
mironlulic
What an eye sore

------
MrFlibble
Kudos for being successful enough to afford to build it.

That said, a 27 story building with a staff of 600, 9 elevators and 3 helipads
as a personal residence for your family of 5? Methinks a tad excessive.

------
twidlit
I wondered if they were showing a building still under construction.

------
faramarz
Meh..

------
charlesju
There is no way a 26 floor building in India cost $1 B.

~~~
blizkreeg
This is Mumbai. Land is comparable or possibly more expensive in some areas
than NYC. Land alone (assuming it's at least a 30-40k sq. ft. piece of land)
might have set him back by a cool 150M+.

